# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #84



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week Denton rants about the Government shutdown and we welcome guest @fangfarrier to the show. He gives top notch info on dentistry post SHTF. *Links to info on the show below*

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-01-21T00_30_39-08_00






Pain relief: https://www.rcoa.ac.uk/faculty-of-pain-medicine/opioids-aware/oxford-league-table

Amazon links

Book. 
Emergency Dentistry Handbook: Providing Dental Care In Disaster Areas, Combat Zones, and Other Austere Environments 
by Met Clark 
Link: http://a.co/4qqlBmT

Mirrors: 
Enshey 100pcs Disposable Dental Exam Mouth Mirrors Oral Dental Mirror Plastic Dental Instrument 
Enshey 
Link: http://a.co/ht80Zha

Filling material 
DENTSPLY 610007 IRM Intermediate Restorative Material, Ivory 
Dentsply 
Link: http://a.co/h2

Extraction forceps

8 PCS BASIC DENTAL EXTRACTING EXTRACTION FORCEPS ELEVATORS SET KIT 
by DDP 
Link: http://a.co/1abgyNx

Anaesthetic

Dental Opahl 20% Benzocaine 1 Oz Topical Anesthetic Gel (3) Bottles 
DTM 
Link: http://a.co/9K71bfC

Basic emergency dental kit

PrimeDent QuickFix #1 Temporary Tooth Replacement & Repair Kit with DISH + SPOON Temp Dental Emergency Fix Dental Implant Temp HOME & TRAVEL 30 Teeth! 
PrimeDent 
Link: http://a.co/3u49cSX

Emergency tooth loss advice

Dental Trauma UK - Injured teeth

Emergency dental trauma guide

https://www.iadt-dentaltrauma.org/1-9%20%20iadt%20guidelines%20combined%20-%20lr%20-%2011-5-2013.pdf

The toothbrush tree

https://www.carefreedental.com/resources/24-your-teeth/143-the-uncommonly-known-dental-benefits-from-a-small-evergreen-shrub-how-the-toothbrush-tree-can-improve-dental-health

How dental fluoride works

How Fluoride Fights Cavities - American Dental Association

The art of flossing

https://www.colgate.com/en-us/oral-health/basics/brushing-and-flossing/how-to-floss

Emergency Denture repair kit

Dentemp (D.o.c) Emergency Denture Repair Kits by Dentemp 
by Dentemp 
Link: http://a.co/g2buGBg

Tooth decay overview






Or a funny one

https://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/2640738549306652/


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Caveat: the things I talk about in general are day to day advice (brushing and flossing) but the self treatment is for a totally grid-down SHTF TEOTWAWKI situation. 
The best advice is to see your dentist on a regular basis and don’t skip this hygienist appointments. 

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll summarize for you busy folks ..... all you ever wanted to know about chompers, ho ho's, what not to lick or chew, and a special pointer from Squatch .... what not to mix with licking.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

After hearing Fang talk about teeth, I will never use my jaws as crimpers or pliers ever again!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Caveat: the things I talk about in general are day to day advice (brushing and flossing) but the self treatment is for a totally grid-down SHTF TEOTWAWKI situation.
> The best advice is to see your dentist on a regular basis and don't skip this hygienist appointments.
> 
> Fang
> ...


 @Denton @Sasquatch - guys, you have a problem. This was by far the best podcast ever and I'm afraid you'll play hell rising to that level again.

FangFarrier - thank you. Not only did I learn a lot about SHTF emergency methods but the pain tips were really good. Your delivery method and points were clear and well presented; I did miss what I think you were going to talk about in the beginning as part of daily maintenance - that of preventing gum disease along with dental decay, unless the flossing part was to cover that, to get rid of the 'boogs'. (Your accent was a joy to hear, very sexy sounding, btw :vs_blush Which brings me to another couple points...

I could hear Denton and Sas stifling their laughter during a good section of the podcast; fortunately I didn't have to stifle mine, and Tom would like to thank you for the pick it, lick it and stick it part....even though he didn't hear the podcast and still has no idea what got into me. :vs-kiss:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@fangfarrier is one cool dude!

Slippy Approved!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very useful and entertaining show.

Hey @fangfarrier You've got me curious. If tooth enamel is the second hardest animal substance in the world, then what is the first? I'm guessing spider silk.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I didn't really read anything in this thread, but are you saying that Denton is really a Sasquatch?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TGus said:


> I didn't really read anything in this thread, but are you saying that Denton is really a Sasquatch?


I remember my first beer....


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Very useful and entertaining show.
> 
> Hey @fangfarrier You've got me curious. If tooth enamel is the second hardest animal substance in the world, then what is the first? I'm guessing spider silk.


Diamond is the hardest naturally occurring substance. Spider silk is on if the strongest.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

